# High-end saw blade (10") for flat dado's



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I need to cut dado's that leave a perfectly flat 'bottom of the dado'. Prefer doing it on my 10" cabinet saw.

Blade recommendations or alternatives???


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have the DeWalt kit. I like it a lot. Comes with a nice case too.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I'e had the Forrest dado set for twenty years and am very happy with the performance.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've never seen a dado stack that will leave a perfect cut - although I'm sure there might be something out there that can. See this thread started by Scott for examples. Alternative? I'd consider using a router if you need an absolutely flat bottom.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe a router? If you're cutting dados in non-engineered wood (natural wood) then you can achieve final depth with a router plane.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Lee Valley sell a Dimitar 24 tooth rip blade with Flat top, excellent blade, they also have the 8" Finger Box set with Flat top which I just picked up but haven't had a chance to try yet!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Box joint sets, FTG rip blades, and router bits will leave truly linear flat bottoms, but will leave more tear out on cross grain cuts. Stacked dado sets can get close, but do leave some bat ears….it's by design so they'll have good cross grain performance too.

If you still want a stacked dado. The DW/Delta 7670 set is one of the best values in the $120 range. The Infinity Dadonator is the best performer I've used, but runs ~ $200+


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Whatever you choose stay away from the wobble dado adjustable sets. Personal experience shows that they leave a very uneven bottom and have bad tear out.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

I've switched to the router for many dado cuts. The time to set up the stacked dado on the table saw vs. changing a bit on the router table (which is actually mounted on the extension table of my TS and uses the same fence). The accuracy of the router bits reduces set up time and bits for plywood thicknesses are available as well.

Not sure if this will work for you, but something to consider.

With a stacked dado set, I always need to use a router plane or chisel to smooth the little nubs out of the bottom of the dado anyway.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I bought my set last year and love it, they leave a very clean dado and they sound like a freekin airplane taking off when I raise it up to full height to cut out notches for back chair legs.
http://www.amazon.com/Oldham-1005824-10-Inch-General-Purpose/dp/B0000DD1BW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1451060125&sr=8-2&keywords=10%22+dado+set


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

The obvious answer would be to use a spindle shaper cutter made for the purpose. Some should fit the arbor of your ts. For instance like this one: http://www.tctrouterbit.com/china-adjustable_grooving_shaper_cutter_head_with_black_steel_body_woodworking_cutter-990823.html


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Of course I guess the Forest is the best.

I've had good luck with my Freud set but - the last time I got it sharpened the blade tips on one or more spacers are off.

I don't worry about it anymore becasue I've evolved to leaving it just shy and finishing out a dado with a router plane.

This ensures uniform depth across the board, which you cannot get with a dado set because any slight concave cup will leave the dado depth shallower in the middle.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, all, for the feedback. I will look at router bits.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

My dado set is a Tenryu. I had my outside blades ground to eliminate the bat wings. Works fine.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I find most dado sets will give a nice flat bottomed groove. I never show the dado in a finished project, so the tiny bat ears are never an issue. You have to look pretty close to even see them.

The one place I initially thought it might be more critical is with through tenons. However if you plan to make a full-width cut at the exposed tip of the tenon, it's a non-issue.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a Freud box-joint set that cuts true flat bottoms.
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-SBOX8-Cutter-4-Inch-grooves/dp/B000ASGV1E


----------



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

Another vote for the Freud box joint set. It's great if all you need are 1/4 and 3/8 dados.


----------

